# Husband came back from boys week and ignoring me



## amydolan (Mar 26, 2012)

my husband went away for a guys trip 4 total all have gf but one. my husband and i were happy as ever before he even told me this trip wouldn't have happened without me and all my help. we talked to entire week he was away. on the third day his bike broke which led him to go out partying with his buddies but we talked all through saturday when he came home. things changed, sunday he ignored me no eye contact no talking about his trip just acted like i didn't exsist. he said he has all these feeling that are preventing him from talking to me but i had not done anything but said he didnt cheat or anything. but i have not talked to him in a week. 

a side note the month before we were trying to get pregnant it was his idea to go to the doctor for a check up start vitamins and when he got back he said "mentally" having a kid he felt would make things better. 


i just dont know what to do. we dont argure we get along great i just need advice..


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Is it possible to talk to some of the other guys girlfriends? My estranged husband used to go on "guy weekends" and "boat night with the guys". He grew more and more distant. Only later I learned the truth. He was never out with the guys. It was young women. I certainly hope this isn't the case for you.


----------

